# ACNL online chat website!



## Mav13 (May 9, 2013)

I made this a long time ago but I never had the time to installing the chat in the website but I finally got to it http://animalcrossingnewleaf2013.weebly.com


----------



## Mav13 (May 10, 2013)

Or you can go to xat.com/animalcrossingnewleaf2013 for my chat


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 10, 2013)

Wow, I haven't been on xat in years.


----------



## Mav13 (May 10, 2013)

come join


----------



## ClosetBoo (May 10, 2013)

I went and looked at it, it may be helpfull when the games out.


----------



## Beanoz4 (May 10, 2013)

I tried to join, but I was banned within seconds.


----------



## Mav13 (May 10, 2013)

sorry your unbanned


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 10, 2013)

Man. Sucks we don't have an IRC or anything like that on TBT.



=p


----------

